# Sermon from my pastor



## OPC'n (Oct 29, 2017)

He preached a really good sermon on the unity of God's people Eph 4:1-6. How God has commanded us to maintain the unity given to us by the Holy Spirit. While I was listening to his sermon I was thinking about how much I love the people in my church and how gracious God has been to me on this point. Then I thought about you guys here on PB and thought this sermon should be extended also to my brothers and sisters on PB. Here is his sermon if you want to hear it. https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?m=t&s=1029171359563

Reactions: Like 2


----------

